# Jermaine O'Neal= Loser.



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

He's not as good as people keep saying he is. He did nothing for the Pacers this year. In the end, they've taken a step back this year. I mean, early on, they looked like one of the best teams in the league, but Jermaine O'Neal just doesn't have the presence to be a real unstoppable force that can lead a team to victories. His numbers are always impressive, but they are often inconsequential when all is said and done.

Ejected after losing in 6 games to the #6 seed????

Embarrassing. Rasheed Wallace never lost a playoff series that he had HCA in.

Glad we traded this bum.

Go Blazers


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

gosh, i'm glad we don't have his 25 points, 19 rebounds on our team. what a disaster!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> He's not as good as people keep saying he is. He did nothing for the Pacers this year. In the end, they've taken a step back this year. I mean, early on, they looked like one of the best teams in the league, but Jermaine O'Neal just doesn't have the presence to be a real unstoppable force that can lead a team to victories. His numbers are always impressive, but they are often inconsequential when all is said and done.
> 
> Ejected after losing in 6 games to the #6 seed????
> ...


Speed, please don't forget. This is a _team_ sport. It's not about specific individuals.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> gosh, i'm glad we don't have his 25 points, 19 rebounds on our team. what a disaster!


Double - Double nearly every game. :worship:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Those numbers don't mean anything if you don't lead and hit the big shots down the stretch. HOw and when you get those numbers is more important than getting them. Sheed's 14 and 4 were more effective than what Jermaine did tonight. Jermaine is still a child. He doesn't scare anyone. He couldn't even beat Argentina in the Worlds.

Go Blazers


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> He's not as good as people keep saying he is. He did nothing for the Pacers this year. In the end, they've taken a step back this year. I mean, early on, they looked like one of the best teams in the league, but Jermaine O'Neal just doesn't have the presence to be a real unstoppable force that can lead a team to victories. His numbers are always impressive, but they are often inconsequential when all is said and done.
> 
> Ejected after losing in 6 games to the #6 seed????
> ...


He played his *** off and nobody else really stepped up so I guess, yeah its Jermaine Oneal's fault.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Um, he got ejected. He wasn't even out there down the stretch, and when he is out there, he's too skinny. Just not very intimidating.

Go Blazers


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Um, he got ejected. He wasn't even out there down the stretch, and when he is out there, he's too skinny. Just not very intimidating.
> 
> Go Blazers


You right. 25 pts 19.6 rebounds and 3.6 blks at 6'11 and 239 is not intimidating.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> 
> Ejected after losing in 6 games to the #6 seed????
> 
> ...


The kid learned from the BEST at getting ejected! Rasheed!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wait, has DD been added to the USA roster yet?





No?

Okay then.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Is Nick Collison better than Dale Davis? Then I don't think that being on Team USA can really be used as a very good indicator of whether a player's great or not.

The National team has a wonderful recent history of taking good players from losing teams. They started the trend with SAR and didn't learn their lesson by bringing two Clippers and O'Neal to the Worlds Championships.

I wouldn't go so far as to say that Jermaine's a loser or a bad player, but he certainly is vastly overrated.

Ed O.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Those numbers don't mean anything if you don't lead and hit the big shots down the stretch. HOw and when you get those numbers is more important than getting them. Sheed's 14 and 4 were more effective than what Jermaine did tonight. Jermaine is still a child. He doesn't scare anyone. He couldn't even beat Argentina in the Worlds.
> 
> Go Blazers


argentina, spain, yugoslavia...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow. You got to be kidding me right? You wouldnt want Jermaine on your team? And you are glad he was traded for Dale Davis?

I bet Blazer fans everywhere are glad you arent a GM?


Wow.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Which begs the question: Randolph or Jermaine?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Jermaine Oneal easily


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Jermaine Oneal easily



I think most Portland fans are smart enough to know that Jermaine is the better player now. The future? Who knows.


But there is one poster that will fire back at you for saying Jermaine over Zach..........


be on guard :yes:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Those numbers don't mean anything if you don't lead and hit the big shots down the stretch. HOw and when you get those numbers is more important than getting them. Sheed's 14 and 4 were more effective than what Jermaine did tonight. Jermaine is still a child. He doesn't scare anyone. He couldn't even beat Argentina in the Worlds.
> 
> Go Blazers


Nah. Thats what they were saying about Kevin Garnett... one has to remember that Jermaine is still coming into his own, his best years are on the way. He is what, 23 years old? He might not have the maturity but he has the game.

STuart


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Which begs the question: Randolph or Jermaine?


Hrm... good question. Right now? Jermaine's much better. They're about the same offensively, but Jermaine's more of a defensive presence with his ability as a shotblocker.

But ZR's almost 3 years younger than Jermaine. If ZR can improve from age 21 to 24 at the same rate that Jermaine has, ZR will be a superior player.

Considering the salary difference and that I think that having a ZR (who's 7 years younger than Wallace) is probably in a better position to succeed Rasheed than O'Neal (who's 4 years younger than Rasheed), I will take my chances with Zach. (Also, we've had a starting center for the past few years (while Jermaine might have just sat behind Rasheed) because of the deal...)

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Speed

You have really show the depth of your ignorance with this post. Jermaine O'Neal averages 20 and 10 for the season. 25 and 19 in the playoffs. Not a lot of guys do that. In fact, nobody else has brought stats like that. How is it Jermaine's fault that Al Harrington shot 1-8 tonight? Or that Erick Strickland shot 3-10. Or that Mercer, Tinsley and Miller combined for 1-13?

O'Neal is the only guy on that team that brought ANYTHING to that series for Indiana on a consistent basis. 

Your hoops credibility is zero and falling fast.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Numbers are hollow if you don't lead your team to wins when they need them. I'll give him Game 2, MAYBE. BUt game 5? The Pacers won that one by accident cuz Boston didn't want to win.

Show me a game where Jermaine was unstoppable and the Pacers won because of that.

I'll show you oNE. Game 1 of the playoffs last year, but even then, he only did it for a half.

A lot of numbers for no good cause mean nothing. I mean, he didn't lead his more talented team to the series win. Paul Pierce did. Jermaine got ejected.

You just look at numbers, but I look at the actual games and the overall picture.

My basketball credibility is just more sophisticated than yours.

I mean, if Jermaine O'Neal was so good, we would have medalled last year. Great players can put a team on their back. Look at Tim Duncan. He makes his numbers count.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

furthermore FORK, i had the BLazers winning games 4 and 5 vs Mavs.

did you?

you're hoops credibility is -97. mine is 479. that is why CNNSI and CNN have quoted my articles and Sporting News Radio has hired me as an NBA consultant, and no one quotes you or asks for your opinion on the radio.

just so you know.

you started it. 

go blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Yep, you're really sophisticated. 

[/irony]

Tim Duncan has good teammates. When he helped his team to a ring, he had David Robinson, Sean Elliot and others who all played well. Jermaine is basically doing it all on his own. Look at the stats. 4-5 guys shot under 30% in this series, and that's why they lost games. Jermaine O'Neal is 23 years old. This is his first year as a legit star. Here's what you are saying: Jermaine hasn't won a championship yet? OMFG NO! He's over the hill! He's 23! He'll never win! 

Check Garnett. He hasn't won anything. Neither has Jason Kidd. Neither had Shaq until 2000. Neither had Jordan until 1991. What does that say about those players? Nothing. They (were/are) still great players. 

Anyway. I'd love to see you make one post without such hyperbole.


----------



## jimmymx (Apr 29, 2003)

Jermaine ONeal??? Don't really think that you can blame Indiana's first round exit on Jermaine.

I'm honestly surprised to find a Blazer fan ANYWHERE that wouldn't want Jermaine back on this team!!!

I would love to see him paired up with Zach Randolph.

Trade Damon, Rasheed and someone (besides Zach or Qyntel) for Brad Miller, Jermaine ONeal and Austin Croshere. No, I haven't looked at the salary numbers and NO, I realize that we don't really want or need Croshere, but we've got to take something back in order to facilitate the move of Stoudamire.

Iaiah is a big Damon fan and maybe he'd bite on this.

I'd prefer Brad Miller at the center position over any of the personnel we've had in there in the last couple of years (with the exception of Sabonis when he's been able to play).

If played right, this could work out alright, with Jermaine playing minutes at both the four and five, with Zach as the primary four.

YES, I WOULD LIKE JERMAINE ONEAL BACK ON MY BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> furthermore FORK, i had the BLazers winning games 4 and 5 vs Mavs.
> 
> did you?
> ...


"You're" is always a contraction of "you are." If you've written "you're," try substituting "you are." If it doesn't work, the word you want is "your." Your writing will improve if you're careful about this.

That copy editing advice is free. Next time, I'll charge you.

Have fun in your fantasy land.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

you're right. i missed that. common mistake. no biggie. my hoops credibility is still way better than yours.

i win.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> you're right. i missed that. common mistake. no biggie. my hoops credibility is still way better than yours.
> 
> i win.


Just looking out for you. I don't want you to make the Sporting News look bad or anything.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

DELETED 

Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. This is WAY over the top Bunk 22. Edited by Gym Rat


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> * DELETED by GYM RAT. Totally uneccesary and uncalled for--BEEZ*


If there's anything worse than basketball ignorance, it's pointless homophobic posts. Please stop bunk.

Sexual orientation has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork, if you actually could argue that Jermaine O'Neal is better than I said he was, then you actually would have done so.

Instead of saying that I had zero hoops credibility, you would have actually demonstrated it in your post. 

Talk is cheap.

If Bunk22 isn't suspended, BBB.net has no credibility on any level.


Go Blazers

Because a poster decides to make an uncalled for statement doenst lessen BBB.net staff or as a message board. So please either keep those comments to yourself or PM ME the Mods or Com Mod of this board.--BEEZ


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DELETED BY GYM RAT at HAP's REQUEST

seriously, could we 1: do without these kind of insults, and 2: have the mods delete this?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, now that you mention it, Speed, Shawn Marion isn't that good either. Neither is Gary Payton or Paul Pierce or Karl Malone or that Michael Jordan guy. That bum didn't even make the playoffs. Neither did Elton Brand or Pau Gasol or Shareef Abdur-Rahim or Antawn Jamison or Steve Francis or Ray Allen or even Allan Houston. I'm glad none of those bums play on our team. We'd be pretty crappy.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Fork, if you actually could argue that Jermaine O'Neal is better than I said he was, then you actually would have done so.
> 
> Instead of saying that I had zero hoops credibility, you would have actually demonstrated it in your post.
> ...


I'm the one who actually DID argue. You're the one that just plays polly parrot and repeats the same crap over and over and over again like it actually means something. 

Why don't you try to explain why 25 pts and 19 rebounds is meaningless?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I did.

If you get ejected and lose, it is meaningless.

Learn.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Learn what? That you're thick as a brick?

You say the most outlandish things and then when people make logical arguments (i don't know why they bother) in dispute, you just say the exact same thing over again but up the condescension...

Get a life man, we want our board back.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys, lets just let this go. We all know how meaningless this thread is. I mean Jermaines stats alone show how he played his heart out and outside of Artest was the only one who wanted it bad enough. This whole, "if you dont win your stats mean nothing" BS is simply that, BS. O'Neal got ejected after the game was out of reach, and Im suprised he didnt get kicked out for hitting Thomas in the face for being such a bad coach, because thats what I would have done. Look Speed, I dont know you very well as a poster, but if you had ANY cedibility before in the eyes of other posters, belive me buddy, you've lost it. Have fun joining the ranks of posters who post garbage. Just want you to know, after awhile we just skip past your posts to save ourselves from the thoughtless garbage they are filled with. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Look Speed, I dont know you very well as a poster, but if you had ANY cedibility before in the eyes of other posters, belive me buddy, you've lost it. Have fun joining the ranks of posters who post garbage.
> 
> ...
> ...


Fascinating.

That is to say, yes...if someone says something that seems incredibly silly, you should blast them hard...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> DELETED BY GYM RAT at HAP's REQUEST
> 
> seriously, could we 1: do without these kind of insults, and 2: have the mods delete this?


tho I said it in PM, I'll say it publically.
thank you kindly GR and Beez


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

If I may add my two cents:

Some of you guys need to have cooler heads and drop the bickering back and forth about each other. Our forum is becoming a place for drama, and it's getting rather annoying, if I may say so.

Can't we just drop whatever we have against anyone and continue our regular discussions?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> If I may add my two cents:
> 
> Some of you guys need to have cooler heads and drop the bickering back and forth about each other. Our forum is becoming a place for drama, and it's getting rather annyoying, if I may say so.
> ...



:upset:
:curse:
:argue: 
:boxing:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer up, my good man. :rbanana:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, just think of it as post padding. We'll catch up to those Bulls!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Hey, just think of it as post padding. We'll catch up to those Bulls!


Post padding? What's that?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

No really, what is it? :angel:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Fascinating.
> ...


Speaking of the Dixie Chicks..........


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> If I may add my two cents:
> 
> Some of you guys need to have cooler heads and drop the bickering back and forth about each other. Our forum is becoming a place for drama, and it's getting rather annoying, if I may say so.
> ...


L4L is exactly on point. This forum needs to stop with the personal attacks and get back to discussing basketball. The Blazers board is generally pretty good at policing itself. However, if problems such as were found in this thread persist, closer monitoring by "outsiders" such as myself will be implimented.

Thank you for your anticipated cooperation in working toward a more congenial and genteel atmosphere.

TB#1


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Thank you for your anticipated cooperation in working toward a more congenial and genteel atmosphere.
> 
> TB#1


Hey, Tom....Loyola sucks -- big time!  

Wait!  Isn't that Rick Adelman's alma mater?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I really don't understand the personal attacks nor do I believe in them. Everyone has their own right to believe in what they believe in. I agree with some posters on some stuff, give my spin on it, but some of you have some real crazy ideas about things.  

But that is your right! :grinning: 

Okay, back to Basketball! :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, Tom....Loyola sucks -- big time!
> ...


Can't argue with that assessment of my alma mater.:no: 

They were a Cinderella team that won the 1963 Men's Basketball Championship.

There only appearance in the NCAA tourny since was 1985, my freshman year at Loyola. They advanced to the Sweet 16, where Pat Ewing's Georgetown stomped them. Man, that was a fun time to be on campus.

But other than that, Loyola =  

And Rick Adelman went to Loyola Marymount, in California. No relation.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SO since Michael Jordan's team didn't even make the playoffs, he sucks then. How about Ben Wallace. If Detroit loses tonight, does he suck? Or Tracy McGrady, if Orlando fails to put Detroit away is he a loser. How aout if Portland beats Dallas, would you not want Nowitzki?


----------



## antiblazer (Mar 21, 2003)

*is that speed?*

Is that Speed otherwise known as Eric Millegan as a member of the STARMITES???

www.starmites.com


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: is that speed?*



> Originally posted by <b>antiblazer</b>!
> Is that Speed otherwise known as Eric Millegan as a member of the STARMITES???
> 
> www.starmites.com


Holy crap! Spped is that you? IT does look like Speed, I wonder.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

?????????


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bunk 22 -- please check your latest PM's. Thanks.

TB#1


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey, give the guy a break. The guy hasta work. 

Hey, you never know, we could all say we knew him "before he went big time"...

:wordyo:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

:nonono: Okay!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Speed, I am sorry about what i said about you. It was an immature joke that got blown up. If anything else i said happened to offend you have my deepest apologies.

--BUNK


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> gosh, i'm glad we don't have his 25 points, 19 rebounds on our team. what a disaster!


Not to mention his blocked shots. He really played a great all round game in the series, imho.


----------

